# 1st post here, my lil skiff.



## Fishiest1 (Jan 12, 2008)

I just stumbled upon this forum from FS and since I think I have a boat that fits in the "microskiff" criteria I thought I would post some pics of her.

I have a 15 release classic. http://www.releaseboats.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=16&Itemid=30










Here's a pic from the release website, which is actually my skiff.










She's a bit different than most of the boats posted here from what I have seen but she poles like a dream and the sharp entry gives her the ability to slice through a bit of a chop and the lapstrake design enables it to track like a champ. It also hauls the mail for a lil boat ie 37 mph on gps with 2 men and fully loaded.

Anyway, just wanted to add my ride to mix! Yall have some sweet skiffs as well!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey guy welcome to the asylum... ;D  

Nice skiff!

Cheers
Jan


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum [smiley=beer.gif] Beautiful boat! 

Questions:
What size motor is giving you that kind of speed? :jealousy: :
How much does a set up like that go for?


----------



## JoshW (Mar 17, 2007)

Saw those at a boat show a few years back. Love the lapstrake. Now if I could just get a set of plans for a wooden one I'd be all set!


Josh


----------



## Dustin1 (Feb 11, 2007)

That's a sweet little skiff Wally. Love the lapstrake hull.


----------



## Fishiest1 (Jan 12, 2008)

> Welcome to the forum  [smiley=beer.gif] Beautiful boat!
> 
> Questions:
> What size motor is giving you that kind of speed? :jealousy:  :
> How much does a set up like that go for?



Thanks, yall!

I have a 50 merc 2 stroke on her. I got 37 on gps with 430lbs of people, 15 gallons of gas, gear and full baitwell. I think it could do close to 40 light.

I think they they start at 14gs, boat, motor trailer.

Honestly, the new ones are finished nicer than mine, mine is a 2004.

I can post some pics of new ones if yall want.


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

wow love the clapboard sides. classic looks and she rides high in the water!

Nice...


----------



## Fishiest1 (Jan 12, 2008)

> wow love the clapboard sides. classic looks and she rides high in the water!
> 
> Nice...



AC, thanks!

Good to see another old school gheenoer here.

What's your current ride?


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

Where's Capt Ron? I know he's a sucker for a lapstrake hull


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> I can post some pics of new ones if yall want.


Please post them! This thread is going be linked from the main page today.


----------



## Fishiest1 (Jan 12, 2008)

> > I can post some pics of new ones if yall want.
> 
> 
> Please post them! This thread is going be linked from the main page today.


Done!





































From www.releaseboats.com
SPECIFICATIONS
Length: 14’ 8"
Beam: 5’ 6”
Draft: 5”
Weight: 485 Lbs.
Dead Rise: 0*
Transom Height: 20”
Fuel Capacity: 6 Gallons Auxiliary 
{Optional 15 Gallon, .125 Gauge Aluminum Built-In}
3 Persons or 575 Lbs.
850 Lbs. Persons, Motor & Gear
Hull Materials: Fiberglass / Composite
{Optional Kevlar Reinforcement}
Max HP: 50 HP

Hope yall like uhm!


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

> I think they they start at 14gs, boat, motor trailer.


I know people who have more in a gheenoe, seems like a good deal to me


----------



## jb (Jan 1, 2008)

Hey Fishiest,
Love your boat. How well does it run without trim tabs?
It looks like the perfect 1 or 2 person poling skiff.
jb


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Very nice boat and great pictures! [smiley=1-one-eye.gif] 
I was looking at their ad in the Florida Sportsman yesterday(!) and here we have her on the front page. Very nice. I would love to know how she poles. 14gs (boat, trailer, power) is a good price. Nice niche. 


*edit - it needs a front casting deck to be (near) perfect!


----------



## Fishiest1 (Jan 12, 2008)

> Hey Fishiest,
> Love your boat. How well does it run without trim tabs?
> It looks like the perfect 1 or 2 person poling skiff.
> jb


JB,

Thank you!, With the motor trimmed down all the way down it tilts a bit to the right but when you trim it up some which makes it run much more efficient anyway it evens right out.  This happens from the torgue of the 50hp on the lil skiff.  It does not porpoise at all unless you trim up the engine way up but at that point you're losing speed from it blowing out.  

I took out a fisherman the other day that fishes all the redfish tours and does very well in them.  He was quite impressed with the little Release.  He commented about how it was surprisingly stable and how well it tracked.  

The more I fish the boat the more I like it, honestly and for the money I really dont know of a better deal out there.


----------



## Fishiest1 (Jan 12, 2008)

If anyone is interested.

Im going to sell the release. I LOVE the boat but just need something bigger due the fact my kids are getting older have want to go fishing. I have 5 youngins so as you can imagine there is no way I can manage with this lil boat. I took 3 of them out yesterday and it was tight to say the least!

Anyway, its a 2004 for 10gs


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

On Thursday.....SHE WILL BE MINE. OH YES. SHE WILL BE MINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Thats awesome. I'm looking forward to seeing some more fishing pictures with that boat.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Congrats to the seller and buyer. Like Tom said, looking forward to some pics.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Well pics will be coming. Getting back into this skiff puts me back into the guide game. No more of that kayak stuff!! This will be the perfect fly fishing boat!


----------



## TailStalker (Dec 13, 2006)

Congrats bro!!!! 

Good for you and Wally! If you need anything dude, I'm here for ya man...

Kev


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Didn't work out.  Something will come around soon.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

bummer, keep your head up, theres good boat deals popping up all the time.


----------

